# Cookbook for widely available ingrdients, simple dishes?



## jellymister (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey all,

I just found this forum and am pleased as pie. I am a journalist living in Taiwan who has been addicted to food for life. I cook occasionallly and read about food way too much. I live in a small apartment, space being rare in a crowded Asian city. I have two gas burners and a cheap confectioners oven.

I was wondering if there was a cookbook out there with excellent recipies with very few ingredients, say four to seven tops. I've got Larousse Gastronomique, and a handful of books, most of which strike me as pretentious such as a fusion Asian cuisine book that calls for 15 ingredients or more for every recipie. I was hoping someone could direct me to a book that might include a simple potato soup with butter, potatoes, onions and water or purple cabbage with vinegar, butter, sliced Golden Delicious Apples and brown sugar. I've got those recipies, but I was hoping for something that had such things bound in one place. I'm not looking for things that are "easy" to cook, but finding a number of ingredients here such as fresh figs or artichokes, morrels or truffles, fresh tarragon or fresh oysters is nearly impossible. 

And yes, I'm learning about Chinese cuisine, but I have several local friends who are interested in eating things that I would eat at home. Oh, what I would do for some smoked trout!

And have any of you read John Lanchester's Debt to Pleasure?

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## milez (Dec 10, 2004)

This site has tonnes of " Everyday recipes" for everyday cooks

http://www.companyscoming.com


----------



## lotsarecipes (Jan 3, 2005)

I have 2 of her books and have taken many out of the library. I have also seen her biography. She's famous for having recipes with everyday ingredients.

Ruth
www.lotsarecipes.com


----------



## stephsherman323 (Feb 15, 2005)

Gourmet has a relatively new book out. I think it's just called "Gourmet" - if not, it's great big and yellow. It's pretty exhaustive. I have had great success with everything I've made from it.

I don't have any of Rachael Ray's books, but her whole notion of cooking is simple and quick. I know there are several out.

Alfred Portale's "Simple Pleasures"

"Joy of Cooking"

Lidia Bastianich: "Lidia's Family Table"

"Good Housekeeping Illustrated Cookbook"

Martin Yan: "Quick & Easy"

Craig Claiborne: "New York Times Cookbook"

Cooking Light: "5 Ingredient 15 Minute Cookbook"


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If I had to make do with only one cookbook (I have about 725)  it would probably be _Joy of Cooking_. It's not perfect, but it has really solid information, and the recipes work. And it has been updated to cover many of the "ethnic" cuisines that are now popular.


----------

